# Alternative to Pelham



## Star1987 (10 February 2013)

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone has their horse in Pelham, and if u were to change it what would it b to?
I've had my Girl for 8 months and she came with a Pelham, however I've had several lessons and some instructors say change it and some say leave it. So I'm In 2 minds. She is very strong jumping and knows her job, but I would like to try her in something else to see how she reacts in flatwork 

Thanks, Christine


----------



## Emsarr (10 February 2013)

Speak to your instructor(s) and see what they say, that's your best bet. I've seen a lot of horses that are really strong in a pelham being put back into a snaffle and they go so much better, but it does really depend on the horse and rider.


----------



## NaeNae87 (10 February 2013)

I do flatwork in a full cheek snaffle on one of mine but for jumping he is in a Pelham. He is too strong otherwise as he loves to jump.

Maybe try her in a snaffle somewhere enclosed first, and only do flatwork with her. See how she goes, she may surprise you.


----------



## Star1987 (10 February 2013)

Thank u, ill give it a go during the week


----------



## abailey (10 February 2013)

Star1987 said:



			Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone has their horse in Pelham, and if u were to change it what would it b to?
I've had my Girl for 8 months and she came with a Pelham, however I've had several lessons and some instructors say change it and some say leave it. So I'm In 2 minds. She is very strong jumping and knows her job, but I would like to try her in something else to see how she reacts in flatwork 

Thanks, Christine
		
Click to expand...

Try a Baucher (dressage legal) and plenty of schooling as many horses will simply get stronger the stronger the bit you use...... x


----------



## ArtyLinz (15 February 2013)

A hanging cheek snaffle might be worth a try.  It's a snaffle and Dressage legal but you have that bit of poll pressure there which she will be used to if you've used a pelham


----------



## honey-bees (15 February 2013)

Does she lean on the bit, or just get stong?


----------



## JVB (15 February 2013)

Might also be worth trying different nosebands eg. flash, drop etc


----------

